# 6 Weeks



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwh!!!!!!
I'm so excited for you!!!
  
I can't believe I missed you finding a puppy!! 
hes adorable!!

I love the photo of him on your moms legs he looks like a little lamb upside down XDD
gorgeous boy!!
have you picked a name?


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Very precious!! Have you determined this one is yours?


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I love that last picture especially (because of his ears) LOL.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovely head!


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

He's adorable!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

He is very cute  !

I will keep my fingers crossed that those awful mites just DIE !!!! ! 


Would you consider sending a sample to more competent lab for the exam ?:rolffleyes: It sounds strange to me that Vet could not recognize the species. So, the treatment he suggested is "try and see ":rolffleyes: ???


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Puppy Time!!! I bet you are so anxious to get the little guy home. He is just the cutest thing. Sweet little face!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

wishpoo said:


> He is very cute  !
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed that those awful mites just DIE !!!! !
> 
> ...


Yes, me too! It's very difficult to diagnose sarcoptic mange (and other types of mite conditions). Many skin scrapings have been done on the dogs and the only mite found was a demodex mite, which this isn't because it has spread from dog to dog, which doesn't happen with demodectic mange.

So much of the time vets treat for sarcoptic mange once they have ruled out other things and will only know if it was in fact sarcoptic mange if the dog responds to treatment! That's why it's taken the vet some time to actually start treatment on the dogs, even though they have been scratching for a while now.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Keithsomething said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwh!!!!!!
> I'm so excited for you!!!
> 
> I can't believe I missed you finding a puppy!!
> ...


Thanks! The top choice name at the moment is Darcy, but it all depends on if I like how it feels once I actually start using it.


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

What a cutey pie! I love the last photo. What an unusual pose and it shows how small he is.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Olie said:


> Very precious!! Have you determined this one is yours?


Pretty much... As long as everything works out with the mites.  And assuming all goes well with the temperament testing next week-end! I'm cautiously excited!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh wow what a cutie!! I loove the pics of him snuggling on your laps, especially that last one, LOL! Sorry to hear about the mites, I hope they get treated! That's so awful that they all have mites, and the vet can't even ID the species. ): Good luck!


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Humbug !!!!! : ((( Nasty creatures !!!! :yell:


I did some reading and found this among other things :

Abstract
Canine scabies is a challenging disease to diagnose because sarcoptic mites are hard to find on skin scrapings. The purpose of this study was to evaluate a serologic enzyme-linked immunosorbent assay (ELISA) as an aid in the diagnosis of canine scabies. In addition, serum samples were obtained post treatment to determine the duration and persistence of circulating scabies antibodies after resolution of natural infection. Nineteen dogs diagnosed with sarcoptic mange and 38 control dogs were tested. Sixteen scabies-infested dogs showed positive pretreatment ELISA results (84.2% sensitivity). Thirty-four control dogs showed negative ELISA results (89.5% specificity). In the 11 scabies dogs from which multiple post treatment serum samples were obtained, detectable antibodies were not present 1 month after treatment in four cases, but were present for 1-4.5 months post treatment in seven dogs. Our results suggest that this scabies ELISA test is useful in the diagnosis of canine scabies.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It seems that there are some blood tests that detect antibody presence for Scabies in dogs . 

Can you ask your Vet about those ???

Also , it seems that Sarcoptic mange sub-species , although preferring one type of a host, can sometimes "jump" to other host :scared:- so wash your hands and clothing well !

Oh boy LOL, I am itching all over now LMAO


----------



## India (Oct 14, 2009)

that is a great name for such a handsome little boy. so cute!


----------



## Evik (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow so here is the little one, such a cutie and Darcy is very pretty name. I keep my fingers crossed for you, so everything will go well, he gets rid of the mites soon and will go home with you :hug-right:


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is looking very handsome!! I do hope all goes well with the temperament testing and he is yours forever. Must be hard waiting.
_


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Awhhh, he is so cute. Darcy is a nice name. Did they get the mites from the mother dog? That is too bad. Hopefully they will go away before you bring him home.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

What a sweet little nugget!! Hope all goes well!!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is just so cute!! I love his face! I hope all goes well with the meds. He does look like a cuddle bunny!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I couldn't resist, here's a couple more photos.

I think I got too close with the camera and made him yawn!









What you looking at?


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> Awhhh, he is so cute. Darcy is a nice name. Did they get the mites from the mother dog? That is too bad. Hopefully they will go away before you bring him home.


His mom got them first or at least she showed symptoms first. Now the other 2 adult dogs in the home have it as well as him. The breeder lives in a very wooded area with lots of wild animals around. It may be worse for mites this year because we didn't have such a cold winter as usual.


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Cdnjennga said:


> I couldn't resist, here's a couple more photos.
> 
> I think I got too close with the camera and made him yawn!
> 
> ...


What a cutie! I'll take him if you don't


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

They are such cute pics. I love the yawning ones. I hope that all goes well


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

such a cutie pie!! I just love his little face!! So precious!! I'm so excited for you!! Waiting for a puppy seems endless! And then before you know it they're all grown up! Cherish every minute!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

VERY CUTE ! I can't wait for you to get him.


----------



## SusanMallery (Dec 10, 2009)

OMG, those picture are incredible! I loooooooove him! He looks so soft, such a little snuggle bunny.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

oh he is adorable! So happy that you will finally get your puppy


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I love that little guy. I'm really glad you decided to go with him. I think he is a perfect fit for you.


----------



## meehkim (Sep 11, 2009)

cute!! i love this picture in your mom's lap where he's crossing his legs


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!! That is the sweetest puppy face I have ever seen!!!!! Look at those eyes! I'm so jealous!! I LOVE the name Darcy. 

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He's darling; I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm so happy I get to share the fun with all of you, it makes the whole experience even more special.  I'm getting so excited about bringing him home and just hope it works out as I want it to!


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

He's just the sweetest thing! I love his head.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

He is so tiny and precious! I wish I could have seen Jager when he was that small. 

His face is just lovely.


----------

